# Some more info on this coral please



## domgreenslade (Jul 16, 2011)

My LFS told me it was a brain coral. He had one in his demo tank too, it looked a lot softer than mine and wobbled in the motion of the water. Mine is hard as nails, very spiky and doesnt seem to change much at all. Just wondering what it is. I have been feeding it using brine shrimp.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

What you have is a open brain coral (Trachyphyllia). It will also eat mysis shrimp and when larger, silversides.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Its a LPS, Large Polyp Stony Coral. It will not change shape. 
Saltwater Aquarium Corals for Marine Reef Aquariums: Brain Coral, Trachyphyllia


----------



## Amphibious (Nov 12, 2011)

domgreenslade said:


> My LFS told me it was a brain coral. He had one in his demo tank too, it looked a lot softer than mine and wobbled in the motion of the water. Mine is hard as nails, very spiky and doesnt seem to change much at all. Just wondering what it is. I have been feeding it using brine shrimp.


Your LFS is correct but it is evident to me that he feeds his demo tank and not his corals that are for sale. Your coral is literally starving to death. I’m going to post a few of my LPS corals to show you how and what to feed them.










Feeding corals properly requires time, knowledge, and patience. When I’m going to feed my LPS corals I turn off all pumps, wave makers, power heads and flow pumps. You want the aquarium water dead calm. Otherwise the current will flush the food away from the coral. Also, any fish in the system must be fed first or they will steal food from the corals. After the fish are fed to full, I place freshwater Mysis shrimp (from PE Mysis) right on top of the mouths of the target coral.










Most corals react very slowly to the placement of the Mysis. The pic above shows the coral opening multiple mouths to begin to ingest the shrimp.










Chalices can be feed with Mysis, too.










Even small mouthed corals like this Monster Bubblegum will respond well to feedings of Mysis.

Mysis is a much better choice than brine shrimp as there is much more meat for the corals to feast upon.

Dick


----------



## domgreenslade (Jul 16, 2011)

OK exellent tips there, i have been using a pippette to feed it so far, but i am worried its not getting the full amount it should be.
May i ask, what are the indications that this coral is starving to death? How will i know when it is healthier?


----------



## Amphibious (Nov 12, 2011)

Compare the pic of your coral with the first pic I posted. The skeletal structure of yours is nearly protruding through the flesh on yours. the pic of mine is of a fat puffy tissue, no boney look. It may take months of special care but the effort is worth it.


----------



## domgreenslade (Jul 16, 2011)

Amphibious said:


> Compare the pic of your coral with the first pic I posted. The skeletal structure of yours is nearly protruding through the flesh on yours. the pic of mine is of a fat puffy tissue, no boney look. It may take months of special care but the effort is worth it.


Just feed it with some form of shrimp every other day?


----------



## Amphibious (Nov 12, 2011)

No, not some form of shrimp. I’ve found some forms of shrimp are not conducive to feeding corals. I specifically mentioned the brand *PE Mysis Shrimp*. It is actually a freshwater shrimp harvested in Canadian waters and is very nutritious. That is what I use and swear by it. And for the record... I’m in no way affiliated with PE Mysis and receive no compensation for the plug.

As far as frequency, I feed mine 3 times a week.










The protrusions around the edges of your coral are skeleton, as mentioned earlier. You don’t find that on the above picture, just nice plump flesh.

Dick





Dick


----------



## domgreenslade (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok thanks, i'll be sure to get some of that shrimp. Literally target feeding as normal, defrost a cube in some tank water and use a pipette onto the coral with all filters off?

Also, feeding it say 4 times a week, how long will it take to start seeing it look a little healthier. I can obviously see the difference between ours


----------



## Amphibious (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes.

You have to be careful NOT to feed it to much and to often. Feeding it to much, the coral may eject the partially digested food at a later time. Same with to often. Feed it when you can observe it for an hour or so. Check back often until you are sure it’s going to keep it down. In the beginning, one Mysis shrimp over each mouth is sufficient. The coral may take a long time, 15/20 minutes, to recognize this “new” food and feeding technique. Once it’s conditioned to feed this way it will react to the food in just a couple of minutes. I’ve found the best time to feed them is in the morning before your lights come on or immediately after.










They will be open, tentacles extended, looking for food.

One last thought about food. Buying the cubed packets of food may be convenient but it is the most expensive way to buy food. The flat packs are a much better buy for your money. This is an expensive hobby. I look for ways to save money in all areas. The flat packs are just one example.

Good luck with your coral. Keep us informed as to your progress with pictures as it’s health improves.

Dick


----------

